# Okay I am PISSED



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Last night my wife and I went to Costco and did our beginning Christmas shopping for her work.
Every year we go and purchase items for a 50-50 raffel and then take the money collected and make a donation to the Vancouver Childrens hospital Cancer ward and last night we had bought some chocolate things also so decided to leave the items in my cars trunk, so the chocolate doesn't melt.
So bright and early 4:30 wake up and head out to the car and notice my doors slightly ajar and my deck light in the dash lit up , meaning truck is open and low and behold everything is gone.
Now I realize it is totally my fault for leaving stuff in the trunk and if it was for me or my family well we all know them is the breaks.
But these crappers stole from Childrens hospital, how low can you really go and I am hoping you will all channel the worst thoughts you can muster towards these A**'s and here is hoping that KARMA comes and bites them on the ass aND THAT THEY GET TO SPEND CHRISTMAS SAY IN jail.
Sorry for the early morning rant, but I am slightly ticked off they even had the gull to steal my handicap decale, here is wishing them nothing but bad thoughts for the rest of their crappy lives.Ship


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> Last night my wife and I went to Costco and did our beginning Christmas shopping for her work.
> Every year we go and purchase items for a 50-50 raffel and then take the money collected and make a donation to the Vancouver Childrens hospital Cancer ward and last night we had bought some chocolate things also so decided to leave the items in my cars trunk, so the chocolate doesn't melt.
> So bright and early 4:30 wake up and head out to the car and notice my doors slightly ajar and my deck light in the dash lit up , meaning truck is open and low and behold everything is gone.
> Now I realize it is totally my fault for leaving stuff in the trunk and if it was for me or my family well we all know them is the breaks.
> ...


kqoct srsly! That is just sick!

Yes, I have had those moments of "should have brought it in" too. The attitude of the police was underwhelming, and my insurance went up for the glass breakage. Even 15 years on, I still kick myself for leaving two antique leather coats in my car.

Well, as they say, what comes around, goes around and they will eventually get loving gifts. One day they may get the privilege of picking up that bar of soap :wave:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Last night my wife and I went to Costco and did our beginning Christmas shopping for her work.
> Every year we go and purchase items for a 50-50 raffel and then take the money collected and make a donation to the Vancouver Childrens hospital Cancer ward and last night we had bought some chocolate things also so decided to leave the items in my cars trunk, so the chocolate doesn't melt.
> So bright and early 4:30 wake up and head out to the car and notice my doors slightly ajar and my deck light in the dash lit up , meaning truck is open and low and behold everything is gone.
> Now I realize it is totally my fault for leaving stuff in the trunk and if it was for me or my family well we all know them is the breaks.
> ...


Well I'm sure the thieves didn't know whether they were stealing from you or a childrens hospital. That being said, they probably wouldn't have cared even if they knew. Somewhere along the way they'll get what they deserve. I gotta beleive that crime does not pay. Unless you're a politician.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that. If you think about it, the Karma Police already got them. They are low life thieves guaranteed not to enjoy the finer things in life. A sad existence really. 

I like hearing about the nice things people do, especially around the holidays. Good on you.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's also that time of year that the thieves step up their efforts. I guess they have Christmas presents to buy too. I hope they rot for that one. Eventually most of them get nabbed. Which reminds me. About 3 months ago a detective walked into our store with a bag full of lotions. Yep, they were ours. Robbed from us a year earlier when we had the big break-in and were cleaned out. They tracked these guys down in Halifax. They are now cooling their heels in a jail cell awaiting trial on over 40 robbery counts.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ship,

That totally stinks. They will get what they deserve.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Ship*...that is so frustrating, anger provoking and sad !!

Please send me a PM...I'd like to contribute to your effort to help the kids at the hospital have a better Christmas. I'd rather do that, as I'm not good at channeling.

I have great admiration for what you and your wife are doing for the children.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I used to own an '87 Olds Cutlass Ciera that I loved. It was the best beater I've ever had. Nothing worked except for the engine and tranny, which were perfect. Heater, brakes, wipers etc. all shot, but the car was still my baby.

I lived in a sketchy part of town, so I would always leave my doors open. There was nothing in my car at all, so although every now and then I'd find my glovebox open and my mix tapes and fuses strewn about, it didn't bother me at all.

One day, when I was parking, my buddy hit the auto door locks without my knowing, thinking he was doing me a solid. I woke up the next morning at 6:30am to go work (in the middle of January) and noticed my car looked a bit wonky from the kitchen window. When I got out to my car I discovered that the neighbourhood thugs had broken into my car, not by the time-tested method of smashing an easily replaced window - oh no. What they had done was take a prybar to my door and bent the actual door away from the frame of the car so that there was a gap large enough to stick an arm in. 

Calls to junkyard netted me a door that would cost more than the car was worth, so I sadly had to let her go when the license plates came up for renewal.

Bottom line. Thugs are thugs for a reason. They suck as people. They should be rounded up, escorted to a remote island and then carpet bombed with whatever napalm is left over from 'Nam.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Sorry to hear about that. If you think about it, the Karma Police already got them. They are low life thieves guaranteed not to enjoy the finer things in life. A sad existence really.


Word! A couple of years ago, I got a small CD case stolen from my car. For some reason I decided to walk around the block. I found all my CDs on the ground about 20 meters from my car. The case was gone. Talk about thieves guaranteed not to enjoy the finer things in life.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ship...That really sucks. Hope there's a bright side eventually.

These things always remind me of an acquaintance who had her car broken into, ransacked, and all her many cassette tapes stolen. She was devastated but got some amusement later when she realized that what they stole were all store bought happy-clappy Christian music tapes. She could forgive apparently, and have a laugh figuring the thieves wouldn't appreciate her taste in music.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

What a bummer , hope something good comes of it .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Being a psychologist with a cognitive bent, I take a "connectionistic" approach to honesty. For me, it's all about the structure of knowledge and how knowledge and associations are "activated". How quickly, how automatically, and in what sequence.

So, the difference between an honest and a dishonest person is that an honest one finds a $20 bill on the ground and *immediately* thinks "Geez, somebody lost their money", while a dishonest person thinks "Hey, $20! Cool!" and maybe considers that the money might belong to someone who needs it some time later.

If you want a better world, you have to raise your kids to automatically think empathy FIRST, and consider opportunity down the line, not the reverse.

My sympathies to SOF and his wife. Having faith in one's fellow human beings is a very precious thing. When things like this happen, the cost of losing that faith can be even more expensive than the physical items taken.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I hate thieves as any person who actually WORKS for a living does. 

Note to any and all thieves. If I see you stealing, I will, without hesitation, rat you out, or better yet, grab you by the scruff of your scummy neck and hold you until the cops come.

Resist and you'll pay a price.


I'm sick to death of good people falling victim to these pieces of crap.


Sorry this happened to you.


Oh and by the way, *anyone who buys stolen goods is contributing to this.*


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that, it must be very disheartening.

There's just no figuring some people out....

Good on you for the charity work!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

What an upsetting situation Ship.

I can only say that I am thankful that there are people, like yourselves, that are willing to give their time and effort for those who are less fortunate. Kudos to Greco for offering to help.

Gary


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd like to believe people like this will *never* know/understand/appreciate what being with family and enjoying a great meal together is all about. Santa may not be a real person, but his spirit is something they'll pass through this world without.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> I'd like to believe people like this will *never* know/understand/appreciate what being with family and enjoying a great meal together is all about. Santa may not be a real person, but his spirit is something they'll pass through this world without.



I am not saying what they did was right at all, but have you considered that part of the reason they are who they are is because they never DID have that?

Ship, I am sorry that happened. I have had things stolen from me in my life, and it does not feel good. 

I have had much more grievous things done to me than theft too, so my friends, take a lesson from me, because I know of what I speak. 

Please be careful what you wish for. Karma is a very literal thing - it is not a weapon with which to smite your enemies. Do not invoke it as such, no matter how justified you feel in doing so. Wishing harm upon another is wishing harm upon another - it can just as easily come back on you. 

Want to spread a great Christmas message? 

The truth is there is much more good in the world than there is evil. 

Love conquers hate. Practice forgiveness. Every time you put negativity out there, even if you think it is warranted, it breeds negativity. Real peace is not about loving your brother - it is about loving your enemy. 

Just saying.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Skndstry said:


> I am not saying what they did was right at all, but have you considered that part of the reason they are who they are is because they never DID have that?



I'm sure that's a big part of it. I just don't think it's an excuse *AT ALL!!*. I have a dear friend who grew up in a home where there was heavy drinking and likely some not-so-Merry Christmas'. Every year him and his wife open their doors at Christmas to their friends and aquaintances who are to far from family and loved ones. You make choices in life, plain and simple. They made a decidely poor choice, and ought to be called on it here or anywhere......quite frankly.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> I'm sure that's a big part of it. I just don't think it's an excuse *AT ALL!!*. I have a dear friend who grew up in a home where there was heavy drinking and likely some not-so-Merry Christmas'. Every year him and his wife open their doors at Christmas to their friends and aquaintances who are to far from family and loved ones. You make choices in life, plain and simple. They made a decidely poor choice, and ought to be called on it here or anywhere......quite frankly.


I think I pretty clearly said it wasn't an excuse actually. 

There is a difference between compassion, and making excuses. If we all tried developing our compassion a little more, there would be less excuse making necessary. 

Your friend and his wife sound like wonderful people. Do they spend much time focussing on the negative or wishing people ill? I bet they don't.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Skndstry said:


> I think I pretty clearly said it wasn't an excuse actually.
> 
> There is a difference between compassion, and making excuses. If we all tried developing our compassion a little more, there would be less excuse making necessary.
> 
> Your friend and his wife sound like wonderful people. Do they spend much time focussing on the negative or wishing people ill? I bet they don't.


As much as its a great attribute to have compassion I think today's world gets too carried away with it and most undesirables will use it as a form of rejecting accountability. "It always some one elses faults for what they do".
Take for example those 4 guys that got off on the Jane Creba murder. Their lawyers try to get our sympathy because some of them spent 3 years in jail for a crime they most likely didn't commit. I say they associated with gangbangers and even though they didn't pull the trigger the time spent in jail will most likely serve as a justice for things they didn't get caught for. 
I feel no sympathy for them.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

At what point did I wish ill towards anyone? I simply stated that *I believe* the individual(s) are ignorant to what we celebrate, and will likely remain so. Sorry Skndstry, I'm not going to take "a lesson from you" because "you know of what you speak". I know of what I speak too, and I say people who steal Christmas presents. or anything else for that matter are a$$holes. They can change their ways, but for now they have Ship's gifts. I'll save my compassion for people that piss me off, strangers, loved ones etc, not the sorry puke(s) that'll do things like this.

I'll add one more thought. I don't really have "enemies". There are those I dislike, and those that dislike me. They are few and far between and we avoid each other.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> As much as its a great attribute to have compassion I think today's world gets too carried away with it and most undesirables will use it as a form of rejecting accountability. "It always some one elses faults for what they do".
> Take for example those 4 guys that got off on the Jane Creba murder. Their lawyers try to get our sympathy because some of them spent 3 years in jail for a crime they most likely didn't commit. I say they associated with gangbangers and even though they didn't pull the trigger the time spent in jail will most likely serve as a justice for things they didn't get caught for.
> I feel no sympathy for them.


I read about that this morning and got really upset. I can't believe the charges were dropped. There are so many people who are trying to live a good life and do the right things who get crapped on, like Ship, and then there's all the criminals who manage to get away with murder, literally!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I read about that this morning and got really upset. I can't believe the charges were dropped. There are so many people who are trying to live a good life and do the right things who get crapped on, like Ship, and then there's all the criminals who manage to get away with murder, literally!



Well I think it really comes down to an over ambitious attempt at justice. There couldn't possibly be this many shooters to do what was done. So there was no way they were going to convict these 4 guys. But at least they were dragged through the system for 3 years. They may not have pulled the trigger but I'm sure they have enough past transgressions to justify any inconvenience they may have suffered. I just hope that none of them are succesful in suing for time spent in jail. I have no doubt they deserved it even though no one can prove that.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Well I think it really comes down to an over ambitious attempt at justice. There couldn't possibly be this many shooters to do what was done. So there was no way they were going to convict these 4 guys. But at least they were dragged through the system for 3 years. They may not have pulled the trigger but I'm sure they have enough past transgressions to justify any inconvenience they may have suffered. I just hope that none of them are succesful in suing for time spent in jail. I have no doubt they deserved it even though no one can prove that.



Yea, that little thing called "proof". That was the only thing the prosecution actually didn't have. Wait, no, they in-fact submitted nothing at all against those four. They were incarcerated for 3 years on no proof of anything at all, no evidence, nothing. Amazing. Sure, they were probably not angels, but then, really, who in this world is? We all have done things we regret or were wrong. Maybe the worst wrong these boys did was some public art. Maybe not. Would conviction of a heinous crime make then then equal and society paid?


That of course is really neither here nor there. I don't care so much about "stuff". The "stuff" in the trunk is "stuff" and it is a lose yes. The intentions of how that "stuff" was to be used was very noble too. But that "stuff" is not of the body or being. It can be replaced.

Swiping the handicap sticker. That is like stealing a blind mans cane, a legless mans wheel-chair, the hearing aid from a deaf child. That is of the body and that to me is sadder than the theft of "stuff".

 and to wish the person or persons a chance at eating good food, having a gym, getting an education all on my tax dollar, though they may indeed be picking up the soap while doing so, it is compassion that I do not support giving them nothing so they would continue to live a life of nothing being nobodies with no chance to change or become better. That would be very dis-compassionate, to not to want people to become better so they could stand without shame.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> As much as its a great attribute to have compassion I think today's world gets too carried away with it and most undesirables will use it as a form of rejecting accountability. "It always some one elses faults for what they do".



It is quite clear you don't get the nuance that separates compassion from making excuses.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Skndstry said:


> It is quite clear you don't get the nuance that separates compassion from making excuses.


And possibly you have difficulty discerning those that need compassion and those that are just making excuses.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i was homeless as a teen. i went to a juvenile detention center for crimes i committed during that time. it was a country club in there compared to a real prison. yet still, i was able to see it for what it meant, and turned my life around. in my mind, there is no excuse for adults who make the choices that send them down the slippery slope. if i could figure it out at 17, anyone can. surely any adult. commit a crime, go to jail, period.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It feels like a violation when this happens--because it is.

And you know the people who do these things don't seem to care if it's wrong or not.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that sucks


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thank you*

To those fine folks who offered to help replace the items stolen, I truely appreciate the fine offers I had both on-line and off-line.
Not sure why these things take on a life of their own, but let me clarify that yesterday I was tea'd off and was venting my fustration of having someone violate my belongings.
And yes I do have compassion for those less fortunate then myself ( I do understand that I am one of the lucky ones in this world of 8% that have everything they need ) however I did grow up on the street also ( my choice ) and I know what it is like to not have, I also know the fustrations of losing a family member to the streets. But he never stole from someone and I can't help but think we tend to coddle ours kids maybe just a bit too much and I have seen parents who think its more important to have that huge house and nice beamer in the driveway then it is to spend time with their families.
So please I understand the differences of compassion verses allowing someone to not take responsibilty for themselfs and what they do, I wasn't always this sweet understanding and forgiving folk that I am today, and tomorrow I may feel differntly, but the gifts were clearly marked for the childrens hospital and to steal my decal, indicates to me that they are NOT stealing for need, but for greed because they can.And that's all I want to say about that.Ship of Fools...........is not a fools himself


----------

